# breeding p's



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

well today i saw a show on fish (rainbow trout) and fish farming and they squeezed (literally) the eggs out of a female then the sperm out of the male into a bucket with the eggs and then mixed it with water then eventually they hached and raised... 
so my question is is theis possible with piranhas? or different body systems and such so it wont work ?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)




----------



## inspectahdeck34 (Dec 31, 2006)

first u have to figure out which one is male and female which can prove difficult but if u could figure that out it may very well be possible


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

id say it could be possible, but very dangerous, could get bites etc...because when they are in breeding mode they are VERY aggressive from what i have seen and read so...keep that in mind


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Yes it could probually be done. I know around here for several years odnr has done this with walleye female and sauger male= saugeye......Most fisherman probually know this species.

move to piranha breeding


----------



## Rick james (May 2, 2006)

So do females always carry eggs or just when they are in breeding mode? Sorry don't want to steal your thread.

So do females always carry eggs or just when they are in breeding mode? Sorry don't want to steal your thread.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

The odds of you doing this is very slim. If the female swells up with eggs that are ready to hatch and be fetilized, then they should be breeding soon anyways. Why not just let them do it? The eggs are not ready in a female until they drop, and form.


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

Great ? anybody?



Leasure1 said:


> The odds of you doing this is very slim. If the female swells up with eggs that are ready to hatch and be fetilized, then they should be breeding soon anyways. Why not just let them do it? The eggs are not ready in a female until they drop, and form.


Didn't see this before I made my post, sounds right?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

im not gonna try it i just wanted to know if it could be done (i have reds that i want to getto breed) but i was thinking for harder to breed species


----------

